# reptile shops in kent???



## tom1400

I've found 2 shops in kent so far, petaholics in snodland and living reef aquatics in dartford. I was woundering if there were anymore in this sort of area. Not to much further away than these?


----------



## Beardies

Bitesnstrikes in Welling

Welcome To BitesNstrikes!


----------



## saracenh

The pet shop in Rainham has some reps upstairs.
Have you been to Petaholics recently? Has it got any better?


----------



## saracenh

Theres also a couple of shops in Sittingbourne.


----------



## tom1400

ye i have been to petaholics rescently, but he seems to always have the same stuff. He doesn't have any baby beardies but has to breeders. He has got 3 guyanna red tail boas, not sure if there for sale.


----------



## crosby

Cold Blooded is just over the water in Rainham


----------



## garysumpter

Do NOT buy from Snodland (I live 5 mins walk from his shop) TRUST ME!!

Cold Blooded in Rainham is very good. Definately the best round here!

Gary


----------



## reptile king

*i disagree*

hi again ive been a reptile keeper for over 15 years and in my opinion i think petaholics is a great shop to go to over the years ive been to many and petaholics is the only 1 that i go to now i find if u ask a question down there you will get the correct information back i own 45 exotics frogs snakes lizards spiders many of them breeding pairs and many of them from petaholics and there all alive and healthy and i think you will find that if you are after any different reptile than whats in the shop just ask the owner and he will order in for you if you hav any other problems just message me


----------



## garysumpter

Blimey. You must be the ONLY person that likes Petaholics??


----------



## pixie_bex

I think im the only person that doesnt thing Cold Blooded is worth the hype. ... I think its dirty, The staff are rude (most of them) Expensive the list could go on and on and on


----------



## reptile king

*gary*

why do you dislike petaholics so much i find them very helpful


----------



## reptile king

why do you hav such a problem wiv petaholics i think its a very good shop


----------



## garysumpter

Do you work there or something?

1. Rude staff

2. Cappy equipment selection

3. Animals kept VERY badly - Why do you think they rope of the stairs and keep the reptile room closed? If you look in the reptile room he has faunarium tanks stacked in a big viv with chameleons, snakes, allsorts in, the chams cant get the heat or UV they need, the snakes cant be warm enough etc etc.

Those POOR burms in there too!

The tanks are always a mess. Just a real shame.

I am very local to the shop and would love it to be better!!


----------



## reptile king

*thats your opinion*

and this is mine no i dont work down there but i do shop in there and wiv well over 15 years of experiance in reptiles over 45 exotics myself i can say i know what im on about i live about 5 mins away and go up stairs into the reptile room and like all animals they do make mess ive never seen no burns and i even know some people who work for the rspca who have checked out the place and say all is fine so how many years hav you been dealing wiv reptiles for long or are u still a novice


----------



## garysumpter

Not a novice at all.

The way you are typing makes you sound very young.

I'm not going into an arguement, but anyone who knows what they are doing would not recommend Petaholics. It has been brought up countless times over the years.

Even the local vets dont recommend the place!

Gary


----------



## garysumpter

Where are you based Reptile King? Would be good to know some more local keepers!


----------



## reptile king

*its nice you think im young*

im 30 and hav been looking for someone to do a website i breed dart frogs red eye tree frogs beardies royals western hognose pinesnakes corns and now going into spiders ive been doing this a long time and know what im looking at as ive said before ive got loads of animals and found petoholics to be very helpful and i beleave the guy that owns it even does colleage lectures on his animals and is quite well conected wiv zoo so do you have much knowleage on how to keep reptiles and where do you get your information from on the animals you keep


----------



## reptile king

*owe u mean mark roland the local reptile vet*

i know him well and he goes into the same shops i do so what vets you on about cause thats the only one i know round here


----------



## garysumpter

Reptie King.

Right, first of all I am not going to argue with you as I dont know you and dont judge you in any way. Lets keep to the subject.

My current collection is 4 normal royal pythons, 2 het piedbald royal pythons, 2 het albino boas, 1 normal boa, 2 iran jaya carpet pythons, 14 corn snakes, 1 garter snake, 1 gopher snake, 2 beardies, 2 waterdragons and an iguana.

However I have kept many other species over the years.

Now as for Petaholics, I have seen so many times, beardies in vivs with no basking lights. I have seen mites on the snakes. A friend took photos of a large iggy in there in a TINY viv with all mesh covering him. 

Another guy I know bought a young albino burm from there that was covered in mites. He wanted to help the burm more than anything.

I went in there about a month ago and there were 3 adult corns in a viv and eggs EVERYWHERE. I told the kid in there who slugged off and got the other kid in there. When i left, the eggs were still there.

Why do you think he ropes off the upstairs bit?

The birds are kept in as bad condition as the reptiles!

I have been in there several times (not out of choice) and heard advice being given that was wrong.

Search the forums, many others have complaints about the place.

I travel to essex and london for my reptile needs and have a lot of reptile keeping friends and contacts. 

Pet shop owners don't count as reptile esperts in my book.

Gary


----------



## reptile king

*im not argueing just my opinion*

thats a nice collection do you breed them or do you just keep them but to answer some of your question the rope on the stairs if you ask him he will let you up there the local reptile vet mark roland was the one who told me about petaholics and how good the owners knowleagde was espeacially birds as he does talks for colleages and givs knowleagde to zoos and is meant to be known as one of the best hand reared birds expert and mark even told me he goes there to do his shopping and thats the only reptile vet in this area apart from the young girl training with him so what vets do you go to and what shops would you recommend plus i wondered if you know a good shop to sell in


----------



## garysumpter

I keep them but will breed them, none of them are old enough for breeding yet (apart from2 corns, hence eggs hatching as I type). Ive bred the beardies before.

I'm not going to change my opinion of Petaholics. I have to say that you are the ONLY person I have EVER spoken to about Petaholics that has somethinhg good to say.

That's why I have reared up and showed my fangs, the fact that you only have a few posts and they are all saying how great Petaholics is.

I'm hoping some other locals will chip in with their comments soon.

I dont have any REASON to put the shop down apart from my love of reptiles. Having a good reptile shop that is literally 5 mins walk from my door would be a godsend.

Gary


----------



## reptile king

*i understand*

where your coming from i to care greatly on the welfare of animals my partner is a vet herself and all the customers that go in there weekly seem to like the shop i only give it good reviews because i do beleave its a good shop and ive never had any problems have you actually told the fella who owns the shop your concearns might solve your problems


----------



## garysumpter

Yes, Ive offered to come in and sort it out!

he should be proud and want people to come and see his reptiles, not hide them away!


----------



## reptile king

*yes but*

did you actually say that you beleave the animals aint keept proply and what shops did you say to go to and i think the reason he dont like to many people upstairs is that you must get lots of time wasters scaring the animals(treating it like a zoo) i know i must get on hes nearves im always up there but il think u will find that if u ask him hes quite a nice guy


----------



## garysumpter

No I didnt.

Was just offering my services to work with the reptiles.

I typically go to Cold Blooded or Crystal Palace Reptiles.

Gary


----------



## reptile king

*is cold blooded still going*

i thought they had quite a small collection in there shop last time i went but thats probly 3rd choice for me


----------



## garysumpter

Cold blooded has 7 rooms. They have about 80 times more stock than Petaholics - Seriously!


----------



## tom1400

I'm still wanting to go to cold blooded. We set off a few weeks ago but the traffic was mad.


----------



## reptile king

sounds a hell of alot different to when i went i think i might hav to check that out cheers for the update


----------



## tom1400

I forgot to add about there third floor of reptiles. If anyone wants to know what bnad conditions are up there pm me, as i didnt like this one bit!


----------



## garysumpter

Coldblooded?

The shop is all one floor. Upstairs isnt part of the shop?


----------



## tom1400

edited.


----------



## garysumpter

What are you talking about??

If you are talking about Petaholics, cool, but you have just announced on a public forum that you are going to write a letter.


----------



## tom1400

wooopps. Ok call me borat from now on.


----------



## garysumpter

Tom,

Please post your thoughts on here. This is an active discussion about kent Reptile Shops. If people dont speak up, nothing will happen!

Gary


----------



## tom1400

ok well just to let some people know, 
-on the thrid floor of the shop there are more reptiles,
-a back room for breeding birds which is an absolute s**thole.
*-2 iguanas both in 4 foot vivs. *One iggy must be around 4 foot long and the other is about 2 to 3 foot. 
-The beardies on the second floor don't exactly look in the best of health. 
-Female chameleon in a viv which must be no more than 10inches high. 

This is what annoys me.


----------



## tom1400

anyone got a spare stamp lol


----------



## garysumpter

Id hand deliver it.

I had no idea there was a third floor?

Blimey, even more pissed now.


----------



## snaillover99

*Petaholics Snodland*

Hi,
I saw that someone mentioned the petaholics in snodland. To be honest DO NOT BUY ANIMALS THERE! the way they keep them is awful, my sister in law saw a tortise that was bigger than its tank, and its 20 hamsters to a tiny tank!


----------



## garysumpter

snaillover99 said:


> Hi,
> I saw that someone mentioned the petaholics in snodland. To be honest DO NOT BUY ANIMALS THERE! the way they keep them is awful, my sister in law saw a tortise that was bigger than its tank, and its 20 hamsters to a tiny tank!


I think most of us Kent people know about that shop and wouldnt buy there!


----------



## NBLADE

i agree with pixie bex.


----------



## Johelian

Wow, Cold Blooded has 7 rooms?!  I guess it depends on how you look at it - I probably wouldnt have classed it as 7 separate rooms, but I can see how you've work that out. I tend to think of it as the "first" room with the turtle (which emcompasses the entrance area), the "till" area, the "main room" with the fijis etc, and the "viv" room where the small gecko tanks and anaconda/rhino igs/croc are - and, of course, the viv bits.

I must admit, I do like Cold Blooded alot. I have always found the staff super-helpful and nothing but, the stock variation greater than any other store, and the prices are always negotiable - I dont know anyone that has ever paid the prices written on the vivs. I paid about half of the advertised price when I bought one of my lizards. I dont particularly like the small size of some of the vivs, but to be fair the stock is pretty much in and out most of the time...


----------



## monitorfan666

Welcome to Vanishing World - Kent's Largest Reptile Centre. looks good

can anyone else get onto there stocklist??
i could have sworn i got onto it once:lol2:
:grin1:


----------



## monitorfan666

ohh yeah and Caterbury Exotics, Canterbury, Kent, UK - Reptiles, lizards, snakes, amphibians, spiders, scorpions, livefood, reptiles, bearded dragon, corn snake, leopard gecko, coral looks brill!!
i havent been to either of these shops but they do look good haha
:grin1:


----------



## quizicalkat

nice to know petaholics hasn't changed - I lived in Sunny Snodland ummm 6 years ago and it was disgusting then - are they still trying to breed tailess rats?


----------



## SuperTed

monitorfan666 said:


> Welcome to Vanishing World - Kent's Largest Reptile Centre. looks good
> 
> can anyone else get onto there stocklist??
> i could have sworn i got onto it once:lol2:
> :grin1:


there stocklist is on here i think?


----------



## otb2

*Vanishing world*

I wouldn't buy anything from there!
the place is a mess! 
i went in there a few weeks back and i found a dead rat in the goldfish tank. 
the conditions their water dragons and basilisks were in were appaling. 30 animals in a 3 fot viv. they were pissing and shiting over each other because the water bowl was too small.
their beardies had lumps which looked like abcesses. and there was a large viv down on the bottom with smashed glass that left sharp edges ( whih had been like that for ages.

i like concrete jungle in ramsgate but their just expanding. they've got a 14 foot albino burm, a spectacled caiman, 4 rhino iggies, 2 green iggies, 3 horned vipers, 5 rattlesnakes 2 copperheads and a mangrove viper just as display animals. friendly guys there too.


----------



## monitorfan666

otb2 said:


> I wouldn't buy anything from there!
> the place is a mess!
> i went in there a few weeks back and i found a dead rat in the goldfish tank.
> the conditions their water dragons and basilisks were in were appaling. 30 animals in a 3 fot viv. they were pissing and shiting over each other because the water bowl was too small.
> their beardies had lumps which looked like abcesses. and there was a large viv down on the bottom with smashed glass that left sharp edges ( whih had been like that for ages.
> 
> i like concrete jungle in ramsgate but their just expanding. they've got a 14 foot albino burm, a spectacled caiman, 4 rhino iggies, 2 green iggies, 3 horned vipers, 5 rattlesnakes 2 copperheads and a mangrove viper just as display animals. friendly guys there too.


cool at least ive heard a review about it now:smile:
aha concrete jungle reptiles thats the other one i couldnt remember haha
:grin1:


----------



## otb2

Yeah. vanishing world have a few nice things but nothing too brill.
Concrete jungle have pretty cheap livefood too, its only £1.50 a tub. cheapest in kent? i dont know! 
they make you feel :welcome1: too. (sorry just had to use that!) :grin1:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

i live in Sittingbourne and there is a great bloke here that has a rep shop, there is also another 2 in Sheerness, neither are far from Gravesend


----------



## Chalky

i know that this is a bit out of date but id just like to mention my dissaproval of pet - a - hell - hole in snodland also. I had the unfortunate dissprivelage of doing voluntary work there back in my college days, and during my time there i found the conditions discusting and the staff rude. i eventually left because of it, as for the nightmarish third floor im surprised they even get their licence. I never heard of the owner giving lectures in either of kents main animal based colleges and ive been involved with them for a while, as for links with zoos, these seem non existant also. the man is a twit and treated me like a moron whilst i was there and thank god i'll never have to return... you couldnt pay me. glad i got that out, wouldnt want anyone having a false impression of the place now lol


----------



## garysumpter

Well done for speaking up honestly.


----------



## gargoyle1980

Went to Canterbury Exotics a few weeks back - was not impressed. None of the staff came over to me even though I was the only person in there, tanks are tiny even for display tanks and the smell was terrible.
I agree with all that was said about Vanishing World and as for Concrete Jungle - no comment!


----------



## penfold

*shops*

i just seen this we have never kept that many water dragons or basilisks in stock at one time for starters i do remember a wild mouse falling in a fish tank and drowning ONCE cant really do a lot about that make your own minds up


----------



## penfold

*shop*


----------



## penfold

*shop*


----------



## penfold

*shop*


----------



## penfold

*shop*


----------



## penfold

*shop*


----------



## penfold

*shop*


----------



## penfold

*shop*


----------



## penfold

*shop*


----------



## penfold

*shop*


----------



## penfold

*shop*


----------



## tinkrebel

Are you the ones with the snapping turtle??(I think) in the corridoor at the front, if so I've been there, and thought it was a nice place and had no problem with how the animals were kept.


----------



## garysumpter

tinkrebel said:


> Are you the ones with the snapping turtle??(I think) in the corridoor at the front, if so I've been there, and thought it was a nice place and had no problem with how the animals were kept.


Isnt that Coldblooded?


----------



## tinkrebel

garysumpter said:


> Isnt that Coldblooded?


No I've never been there, the one I've been to is just outside Wildwood in Canterbury. My sons were fascinated by the turtle? in the front.


----------



## penfold

*shop*

yeh we just changed that tank into a large malawi cichlid tank just to have a change


----------



## BELIAL

Nice pictures....:whistling2:


----------



## penfold

*shop*

cheers ian mobile phone at its best:lol2:


----------



## Grakky

Vanishing World is the best shop in the area. IMO. 

Well stocked, CLEAN, all animals in great condition, they did have a load of water dragons in one space admitedly, but it was HUGE, definitely NOT 3 foot! I could happily live in there lol.

We went there to get my boyfriend's first snake and the guys were really helpful, there was a LOT of choice too. Like a gazillion morphs to choose from, and if I had the money I would have walked out with a beautiful pastel royal. 

My only problem with it is that it is a pain in the :censor: to get to!


----------



## Grakky

ALSO: are you guys ever going to finish you website eh?


----------



## penfold

*shop*

its getting there slowly (people responsible not to quick:lol2we are also trying to plan a new marine section in building opposite as well as ever expanding the reptile side of things


----------



## Grakky

penfold said:


> its getting there slowly (people responsible not to quick:lol2we are also trying to plan a new marine section in building opposite as well as ever expanding the reptile side of things


I had a peeky into the other building when having a smoke and I was like oooooo vivs lol. If I was into marine/fishy stuff I would have wanted that HUGE tank with cabinet underneath that was in the window, some of the vivs looked nice to, what are your prices for vivs? I cannae remember.

Will be travelling up to you at some point in june to get a beardie as my OH's birthday pressie - so you'd better have some in!! :lol2:


----------



## penfold

*shop*

should have beardies give me a shout i know more babys are on the way wat size viv you after in stock we got 18 inch up to 6 foot tall


----------



## HS

Imo, Vanishing World is one of the better Kent Reptile Stores.
I will be honest and say that the building itself could do with a spruce up and the vivs are not your latest designer glass vivs.
However, the animals are kept clean (arrive in the morning and you will witness the feeding and cleaning) and healthy and suitably housed, and that is what is important. I have been in stores that look great, until you look a little a closer into the enclosures.
The staff are helpful and usually able to give good advice when required.

Just to mention, I live in Maidstone and drive the 30miles to V.World for most of my Reptile requirements.
Oh, and while you are there, take time to visit Wildwood, it's not half bad for wander.


----------



## Grakky

penfold said:


> should have beardies give me a shout i know more babys are on the way wat size viv you after in stock we got 18 inch up to 6 foot tall


 
just a list of 'em all really, looking into stuff for a rep room.

Yeh I'll give you a bell a few days before we come for the beadies just to make sure, I'll have everything ready and sorted by then too.


BTW the aztec corn we got from you is doing great, perfect little snakey!


----------



## Mizzi

ive never been vanishing world, come to think of it, i dont even know where it is, where is it?
and dont say kent :lol2:


----------



## Grakky

Mizzi said:


> ive never been vanishing world, come to think of it, i dont even know where it is, where is it?
> and dont say kent :lol2:


 
Canterbury/Herne Bay area

It's right next to the 'wildwood' animal park place thingy


----------



## penfold

*shop*

hello we are on the a291 between herne bay and canterbury follow the signs for wild wood animal park,will sort out viv list for you wednesday eve if that ok got couple of days of: victory:


----------



## Grakky

penfold said:


> hello we are on the a291 between herne bay and canterbury follow the signs for wild wood animal park,will sort out viv list for you wednesday eve if that ok got couple of days of: victory:


 
yeah will be great, ta. I just noticed when I was there that they are a tad cheaper then most places, which is nice lol


----------



## bendigo

Grakky said:


> Canterbury/Herne Bay area
> 
> It's right next to the 'wildwood' animal park place thingy


 
oooo not to far then, i may donder in at some point


----------



## Grakky

bendigo said:


> oooo not to far then, i may donder in at some point


 
well worth it!




...I think I should get a discount for all the advertising I'm doing...?



LOL


----------



## Mizzi

Grakky said:


> Canterbury/Herne Bay area
> 
> It's right next to the 'wildwood' animal park place thingy


oh ive been wildwood when it was brambles, my dad will know where it is, thanks


----------



## bendigo

Grakky said:


> well worth it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...I think I should get a discount for all the advertising I'm doing...?
> 
> 
> 
> LOL


hey i want discount, youll know its me coz of the smell :lol2:

joking of course but i am easy to spot, the blonde dreads and tye-dye headband usually give me away


----------



## SiUK

what about Canterbury exotics, and concrete jungle.


----------



## Mizzi

i wouldnt give concrete jungle the time of day to be honest...


----------



## Grakky

SiUK said:


> what about Canterbury exotics, and concrete jungle.


 
I like Cants Exotics, but it's more of a 'lizardy' place than a 'snakey' place.
I got my hoggie from there and he's great, although the place is painted like, black, which I find a tad depressing.


Never been to concrete jungle, what's it like?


----------



## bendigo

SiUK said:


> what about Canterbury exotics, and concrete jungle.


 
i found the guys in canterbury exotics really off putting, i siad that to my friend but she said they were nice to here and her bf (thats prob coz they buy loads from there though)


----------



## bendigo

just remembered, DONT GO TO THE PET SHOP IN RAINHAM!!!! its a nasty lil place thats way overpriced and doesnt keep its reps very well, nothing terrible to kick up a huge fuss over but LOTS of lil things, and we all know its the little things that count!


----------



## Mizzi

concrete jungle, i have found the staff dont know too much, my dad took some snakes there and they probed them wrong, 
prices are a bit high too

bit thats just my opinion. 
anyone know any different then feel free to correct me


----------



## Grakky

bendigo said:


> just remembered, DONT GO TO THE PET SHOP IN RAINHAM!!!! its a nasty lil place thats way overpriced and doesnt keep its reps very well, nothing terrible to kick up a huge fuss over but LOTS of lil things, and we all know its the little things that count!


is that the one in Rainham that everyone goes on about? 
then again are we talking rainham kent or rainham essex?



Mizzi said:


> concrete jungle, i have found the staff dont know too much, my dad took some snakes there and they probed them wrong,
> prices are a bit high too
> 
> bit thats just my opinion.
> anyone know any different then feel free to correct me


fair do's, never been so I can't say anything, where is it, maybe one day I'll take a look - just to see.


----------



## Mizzi

its on ramsgate highstreet in ramsgate

they have a website too if anyone wants to look


----------



## Grakky

Mizzi said:


> its on ramsgate highstreet in ramsgate
> 
> they have a website too if anyone wants to look


 
yeah sure, link or PM a link

typed it up into google and didn't get much


----------



## bendigo

Grakky said:


> is that the one in Rainham that everyone goes on about?
> then again are we talking rainham kent or rainham essex


 
im talking bout the lil one in rainham kent, there birds are also kept pretty bad and theyve had kittens in before that were kept in a guinea pig cage


----------



## Grakky

bendigo said:


> im talking bout the lil one in rainham kent, there birds are also kept pretty bad and theyve had kittens in before that were kept in a guinea pig cage


 

EEK!


poor little kitties
Won't go there then.


----------



## Mizzi

theres a petshop near me that keeps kittens less than 5 weeks old in a box, you take them out and they are light blind 
been reported so many times but he still there selling them


----------



## Grakky

Mizzi said:


> theres a petshop near me that keeps kittens less than 5 weeks old in a box, you take them out and they are light blind
> been reported so many times but he still there selling them


 
:shock:

that's so bad 


(ty for the link btw, shop looks alright, but then again, you can't really judge by a website can ya? May take a look one day just to see what it is like)


----------



## forwantof

Concrete jungle sold my baby beardie after I had paid for it. :sad: I will never go in there again as they weren't very apologetic either.


----------



## Grakky

forwantof said:


> Concrete jungle sold my baby beardie after I had paid for it. :sad: I will never go in there again as they weren't very apologetic either.


 
mg: RUDE

that is just bad business really, tssk.


----------



## Mizzi

forwantof said:


> Concrete jungle sold my baby beardie after I had paid for it. :sad: I will never go in there again as they weren't very apologetic either.


sounds about right :bash:


----------



## gargoyle1980

Canterbury exotics is getting better, wasn't very impressed a month ago, but a couple of weeks a go it looked and smelt alot better. I have nothing nice to say about Concrete Jungle so won't comment.


----------



## penfold

*shop*

ill sort out a discount weekend again soon so you can come and have a nose and save some dough watch this space


----------



## SiUK

Grakky said:


> I like Cants Exotics, but it's more of a 'lizardy' place than a 'snakey' place.
> I got my hoggie from there and he's great, although the place is painted like, black, which I find a tad depressing.
> 
> 
> Never been to concrete jungle, what's it like?


never been to either:lol2:, but I always get on alright with Chris who owns canterbury exotics, and have sold him some spiders in the past.

And Concrete jungle I just named cos I knew it was in Kent.


----------



## penfold

*shop*

Hello, we are offering all forum members 10 % discount on all products and animals in are shop. Come have a nose (to get discount print this of and bring it with you)this weekend only 26 and 27 of april


----------



## forwantof

The people in Canterbury exotics are lovely and seem to know much more than the guys in concrete jungle. We called on the Tuesday (Concrete jungle) to check my baby beardie (the one I paid the full amount for so he would hold him whilst I set my viv up!) was okay and was told he was fine...when I went on Thursday to get him he had been sold days before...so basically my beardie wasnt there when we called!!

It all turned out great though and Haku came from canterbury exotics.


----------



## Grakky

penfold said:


> Hello, we are offering all forum members 10 % discount on all products and animals in are shop. Come have a nose (to get discount print this of and bring it with you)this weekend only 26 and 27 of april


 
OOF why did you have to make it THIS weekend when I'm skint lol?

Feel like maybe doing one in June...?
For the girl that's 'biggin' up your shop?
I promise to buy 1 (maybe 2) beardies from you, and possible something else.....:whistling2:



Too cheeky for my own good...? Yeah I thought so :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## penfold

Grakky said:


> OOF why did you have to make it THIS weekend when I'm skint lol?
> 
> Feel like maybe doing one in June...?
> For the girl that's 'biggin' up your shop?
> I promise to buy 1 (maybe 2) beardies from you, and possible something else.....:whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> Too cheeky for my own good...? Yeah I thought so :Na_Na_Na_Na:


will see wat i can do


----------



## bubbawillums

I got a baby yemen there on friday and he has not eaten since i got him, he had 1 cricket yesterday and a mealworm but he is acting very strange and sleeping during the day and very dull colored..





otb2 said:


> I wouldn't buy anything from there!
> the place is a mess!
> i went in there a few weeks back and i found a dead rat in the goldfish tank.
> the conditions their water dragons and basilisks were in were appaling. 30 animals in a 3 fot viv. they were pissing and shiting over each other because the water bowl was too small.
> their beardies had lumps which looked like abcesses. and there was a large viv down on the bottom with smashed glass that left sharp edges ( whih had been like that for ages.
> 
> i like concrete jungle in ramsgate but their just expanding. they've got a 14 foot albino burm, a spectacled caiman, 4 rhino iggies, 2 green iggies, 3 horned vipers, 5 rattlesnakes 2 copperheads and a mangrove viper just as display animals. friendly guys there too.


----------



## penfold

*shop*

ring the shop tommorrow we will go through your set up etc and sort it out


----------



## Big_sven76

*Reptile shops*

Hi all just spent ages going through this post. I have been keeping reptiles for over 17 years now and have a nice large collection now. Penfold from Vanishing world knows me ( Hello M8 ). 
Right to the matter at hand. I have traveled all over the UK and Europe for reptiles and I have to say there are loads of good shops and loads of bad one's. Best way to judge is to go there yourself and see what you think for yourself.

vanishing world have been going here for years and years and not a 
bad thing to say about it except they get nice stuff in when I dont have the money. Its very clean friendly staff and always more than 
happy to answer any questions you may have. I have purchased a good few reptiles and amphibians from there and all still alive today. Prices are good and animals look healthy and well looked after.

Concrete Jungle Give him a chance he's just starting up and the shop is really coming on. Not a large collection in there yet and could do more variety of reptiles for sale. You can not expect him to stock his shop full of reptiles and no one goes there thats bad business. Live food is cheap yes now 1.75 a tub but cheap nonetheless. Nice to go see dwa species that you would not normally get to see. I have purchased from this shop in the past 2 without complaints.

Canterbury Exotics Not to sure about this one. Small not a large selection in there both reptiles and goods. All animals on the other hand look healthy and as with the other two shops mentioned above good prices. Not purchased anything from there but I do like his tiger retics.

Cold blooded Have been here 3 times now after hearing from fellow reptile keepers and shop owners how good this place was. If a reptile shop owner from leeds is willing to travel down to rainham it must be for a good reason. Nice variety of animals there and good stock of live food and equipment. You look how many animals are kept there and all the times I have been there they look healthy and there vivs clean. Prices of what you see are London prices. Each time I have gotten something in there they done us a deal so motto is if you dont ask you dont get.

Jays in Ashford Not been here yet but have heard its not to bad as its another new shop will take time to evolve. Will have a look soon and give an update.

Crystal Palace reptiles Another nice shop. Prices are pretty competitive and they will sort you out if you ask them. Not been in the as there yet but have friends that have and also ordered from them via email.

There are a whole lot of others dotted around and cant say I have been to the one in snodland so can not pass judgement.

I hope this is of some use in the end go to the shops and you see for your self what one person might like some one else might not.

Sven


----------



## Mizzi

Big_sven76 said:


> Concrete Jungle Give him a chance he's just starting up and the shop is really coming on. Not a large collection in there yet and could do more variety of reptiles for sale. You can not expect him to stock his shop full of reptiles and no one goes there thats bad business. Live food is cheap yes now 1.75 a tub but cheap nonetheless. Nice to go see dwa species that you would not normally get to see. I have purchased from this shop in the past 2 without complaints.
> 
> 
> Sven


wouldnt mind so much but i know the original owners personally and not through passing, and they used to be really good with advice and stuff, even the prices where reasonable.
all concrete jungle ever does is 'expand' and i still see no improvement.
selling cheap bugs is ok if you can actually sell your live stock.

even the kid who owned the shop down the road from me knew more than them.
at least he knew how to probe snakes!:bash:


----------



## forwantof

I gave them a very good chance and spend hundreds in there on a 4ft viv and everything - he knew we were starting up and that we would go there for years to come....then he went and sold that baby beardie they were meant to be keeping for a couple of days! To me that is extremely bad buisness and he didnt seem to think it was a big deal! Its a shame as they lost of a good customer! Maybe if they had done more and been more apologetic I would have ventured back.

Was there original shop on Canterbury road in westgate/westbrook? Never went in that one.

I agree with Mizzi on this one. :blush:


----------



## penfold

*shop*

hi sven couldnt agree with you more people should have a look in shops make there own mind up


----------



## Mizzi

forwantof said:


> I gave them a very good chance and spend hundreds in there on a 4ft viv and everything - he knew we were starting up and that we would go there for years to come....then he went and sold that baby beardie they were meant to be keeping for a couple of days! To me that is extremely bad buisness and he didnt seem to think it was a big deal! Its a shame as they lost of a good customer! Maybe if they had done more and been more apologetic I would have ventured back.
> 
> Was there original shop on Canterbury road in westgate/westbrook? Never went in that one.
> 
> I agree with Mizzi on this one. :blush:


that was jamies shop, 
the one on the canterbury road, 
jurassic jungle i think it was called


----------



## Grakky

penfold said:


> will see wat i can do


 
aha, the cheeky-ness pays off!

out of interest which guy at Vanishing World are you... I only met the one properly, and then breifly talked to the other guy, just being nosey lol.


----------



## penfold

*shop*

the handsome one with glasses:whistling2:


----------



## Grakky

penfold said:


> the handsome one with glasses:whistling2:


 
*tries very hard to remember*

gah, i'm useless


----------



## repti-mon

*My Opinions*

Ok Just read all this thread *phew* and thought i should put my opinion across...

*Petaholics (snodland)* - DONT GO THERE! I have bought 3 reptiles from there in the past, 2 beardies (they were ok, although 1 died a before a year old due to a misterious liver problem) and 1 Yemen Chameleon which was in a 2/3 foot long tank and about 1 foot high! he was hiding on the ground under a bush, no climbing implimants. He was seriously underweight and a vet check discovered loads of worms causing his weight probs and also an abcess behind his eye. He is now on full recovery after expensive trips to the vets and living in a massive viv! We only really bought him to save him!!!
The other reptiles/animals there are kept in small dirty tanks, none or very little lighting/heating aswell. As a novice when i started keeping i didn't quite notice these things and thought it was a great shop but the more you learn the more you realise not to buy from there! Not saying i'm an expert as i know i'm not and still have a lot to learn but i know when things look 'wrong' now.
The guy who owns it (steve i think) seems to know what he's talking about however i think he tells you what you need to hear just to buy things from his shop. 

*Jays Exotic Pets (ashford)* - Last time i went to his new shop, Reptiles looked good, nice selection, clean environment, ok prices for a shop. Nice guy.
Only bad thing i'd say is the few times i've been there to buy livefood (crix/locusts/morios) he has had barely any on offer and the ones that are on offer are 'stingy' amounts in the tubs and no sizes bigger than small which ain't alot of help for adult beardies and chams or anyting of that size. He is my local though and i will be going there soon. Maybe I've just been unlucky to go in when he's run out of stock? I know buy off livefoods.co.uk now anyway.

*Tenterden Garden Centre/Swallow Aquatics (tenterden)* - Not a bad selection of reptile paraphanalia and relatively cheap. Most reptiles are kept in 'decent' sized tanks as most are still small and young however i did see 3 semi adult beardies in a 3 foot tank once and some boscs which looked crampt. They've just added snakes there too and are supplying morph corns, BRB's, CRB's, Irian Jaya Carpets, Ratsnakes, Royals etc etc but all are still babies and not many of them. Some Highly priced reps though specially the snakes. Think frilled lizards were 125 -150. Basilisk's uro's, chams,cresties available. Not sure if the some of the staff know 100% what there doing though being a garden centre...but spoke to one girl who kept 7 snakes including a burm and she seemed to know alot. 
Decent selection of frozen available at ok prices if bought in bulk which is where i go for mine.

*Fur and Feathers (St.Andrews Mews in Hastings)* - Very good shop, Highly reccomend. 
I used to go there alot when i lived in east sussex. Nice seletion at decent prices for most, kept in good sized tanks and very clean. 2 Lady staff who know what there on about and friendly too which helps. Good selection of paraphanalia including books and full setups for snakes/beardies at low prices. Livefood tubs priced competitively at 1.50 a tub! and not stingy on the amount of insects in them either! Nice shop all round just a shame i dont live closer to it anymore. Looks odd from the outside and a bit difficult to find as it is in a small 'hidden' lane but well worth discovering it! They have another shop next door selling furry animal things for cats/dogs etc.

*Exotic Pets (Maidstone)* - Only been twice on quick visits but from what i saw not worth a look. Tanks not that clean, Beardies with missing tails/toes, not a great selection, tiny shop. Not many reptile items for sale.

These are just my opinions, i'm not looking for an argument or wanting to upset anyone so don't take anyting i have said the wrong way and bombard me abuse. Thankyou.

I'd like to go to coldblooded and vanishing world, they look good but not really found the time yet...and money as i know i'd want to buy something! 

Nick


----------



## repti-mon

*My Opinions*

Ok Just read all this thread *phew* and thought i should put my opinion across...

*Petaholics (snodland)* - DONT GO THERE! I have bought 3 reptiles from there in the past, 2 beardies (they were ok, although 1 died a before a year old due to a misterious liver problem) and 1 Yemen Chameleon which was in a 2/3 foot long tank and about 1 foot high! he was hiding on the ground under a bush, no climbing implimants. He was seriously underweight and a vet check discovered loads of worms causing his weight probs and also an abcess behind his eye. He is now on full recovery after expensive trips to the vets and living in a massive viv! We only really bought him to save him!!!
The other reptiles/animals there are kept in small dirty tanks, none or very little lighting/heating aswell. As a novice when i started keeping i didn't quite notice these things and thought it was a great shop but the more you learn the more you realise not to buy from there! Not saying i'm an expert as i know i'm not and still have a lot to learn but i know when things look 'wrong' now.
The guy who owns it (steve i think) seems to know what he's talking about however i think he tells you what you need to hear just to buy things from his shop. 

*Jays Exotic Pets (ashford)* - Last time i went to his new shop, Reptiles looked good, nice selection, clean environment, ok prices for a shop. Nice guy.
Only bad thing i'd say is the few times i've been there to buy livefood (crix/locusts/morios) he has had barely any on offer and the ones that are on offer are 'stingy' amounts in the tubs and no sizes bigger than small which ain't alot of help for adult beardies and chams or anyting of that size. He is my local though and i will be going there soon. Maybe I've just been unlucky to go in when he's run out of stock? I know buy off livefoods.co.uk now anyway.

*Tenterden Garden Centre/Swallow Aquatics (tenterden)* - Not a bad selection of reptile paraphanalia and relatively cheap. Most reptiles are kept in 'decent' sized tanks as most are still small and young however i did see 3 semi adult beardies in a 3 foot tank once and some boscs which looked crampt. They've just added snakes there too and are supplying morph corns, BRB's, CRB's, Irian Jaya Carpets, Ratsnakes, Royals etc etc but all are still babies and not many of them. Some Highly priced reps though specially the snakes. Think frilled lizards were 125 -150. Basilisk's uro's, chams,cresties available. Not sure if the some of the staff know 100% what there doing though being a garden centre...but spoke to one girl who kept 7 snakes including a burm and she seemed to know alot. 
Decent selection of frozen available at ok prices if bought in bulk which is where i go for mine.

*Fur and Feathers (St.Andrews Mews in Hastings)* - Very good shop, Highly reccomend. 
I used to go there alot when i lived in east sussex. Nice seletion at decent prices for most, kept in good sized tanks and very clean. 2 Lady staff who know what there on about and friendly too which helps. Good selection of paraphanalia including books and full setups for snakes/beardies at low prices. Livefood tubs priced competitively at 1.50 a tub! and not stingy on the amount of insects in them either! Nice shop all round just a shame i dont live closer to it anymore. Looks odd from the outside and a bit difficult to find as it is in a small 'hidden' lane but well worth discovering it! They have another shop next door selling furry animal things for cats/dogs etc.

*Exotic Pets (Maidstone)* - Only been twice on quick visits but from what i saw not worth a look. Tanks not that clean, Beardies with missing tails/toes, not a great selection, tiny shop. Not many reptile items for sale.

These are just my opinions, i'm not looking for an argument or wanting to upset anyone so don't take anyting i have said the wrong way and bombard me abuse. Thankyou.

I'd like to go to coldblooded and vanishing world, they look good but not really found the time yet...and money as i know i'd want to buy something! 

Nick


----------



## fenwoman

reptile king said:


> where your coming from i to care greatly on the welfare of animals my partner is a vet herself and all the customers that go in there weekly seem to like the shop i only give it good reviews because i do beleave its a good shop and ive never had any problems have you actually told the fella who owns the shop your concearns might solve your problems


 
Just curious. If your partner is a vet, why do you go to a different vet?
I think the problem I have is that anyone can say anything they like on a forum. It may, or may not, be true. For instance, you could be a 16 year old spotty yoof (the way you type certainly doesn't make you sound adult especially the use of 'wiv' instead of 'with'.) You could in fact be either the shop owner or an employee of the shop in question, again, who can say either way and you may or may not have a partner who may or may not be a vet.
Your profile gives nothing away,if nobody knows you and if you have only posted a few times, people won't know anything about you.

You see, if an experienced forum member says that he has never heard anyone say anything good about the place, and there are other forum posts to this effect, you can say that all the vets in the country tell customers to go to the shop, but this is only hearsay unless you know the vet's personally, have access to their records, and listen in to evey consultation. Besides, as far as I am aware, it is actually unethical for any vet to recommend or disrecommend a business.
BTW, I am a mensa genius, who is a vet and part time brain surgeon/fighter pilot, with over 80 years experience in reptile keeping, been to the South American rainforest to personally collect all the species I keep.


----------



## fenwoman

otb2 said:


> I wouldn't buy anything from there!
> the place is a mess!
> i went in there a few weeks back and i found a dead rat in the goldfish tank.
> the conditions their water dragons and basilisks were in were appaling. 30 animals in a 3 fot viv. they were pissing and shiting over each other because the water bowl was too small.
> their beardies had lumps which looked like abcesses. and there was a large viv down on the bottom with smashed glass that left sharp edges ( whih had been like that for ages.
> 
> i like concrete jungle in ramsgate but their just expanding. they've got a 14 foot albino burm, a spectacled caiman, 4 rhino iggies, 2 green iggies, 3 horned vipers, 5 rattlesnakes 2 copperheads and a mangrove viper just as display animals. friendly guys there too.


 Any you immediately called your local council animal welgfare office to insist he inspected with a view to revoking their pet shop licence?


----------



## Big_sven76

forwantof said:


> I gave them a very good chance and spend hundreds in there on a 4ft viv and everything - he knew we were starting up and that we would go there for years to come....then he went and sold that baby beardie they were meant to be keeping for a couple of days! To me that is extremely bad buisness and he didnt seem to think it was a big deal! Its a shame as they lost of a good customer! Maybe if they had done more and been more apologetic I would have ventured back.
> 
> Ok they could have done more in that case. Did you pay a deposit on the beardy? Did you deal with the same person the whole time? I think the problem is lack of comunication there. The owner is ok but one of the other members of staff totaly gets confused half the time. When I go to reptile shops I try and have a key person who I talk to and deal with I find this helps.
> I totaly understand where you are comming from though. If you spend that amount of money they should have sorted you out better. If they sold it they could have easely got you another one in my mind.
> I also understand that a bad experiance puts you right off but I believe in giving people another chance but treading carefully.
> Was there original shop on Canterbury road in westgate/westbrook? Never went in that one.
> And yes I think all reptile shops there should be atleast one person who can probe. Also a problem on the whole is a lot of staff in a whole lot of shops do not have an idea what the hell they are on about. I try and do my research all before hand and listen what the staff have to say. I think reptile shops could benafit a great deal listening to customers about there worries. In the end you tell them what bothers you and they address it so in the end both parties win. The shop will have more business as they rectified the problems and you win as you have a decent reptile shop you can go to for all your needs : victory:


----------



## garysumpter

I dont rate any Kent Reptile Shops, I prefer to go to over to Coldblooded at Essex.

I happen to know that there will be a big reptile shop opening in the near future but I will be a loyal CB'er.

Cheers

Gary


----------



## Grakky

garysumpter said:


> I dont rate any Kent Reptile Shops, I prefer to go to over to Coldblooded at Essex.
> 
> I happen to know that there will be a big reptile shop opening in the near future but I will be a loyal CB'er.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Gary


 
where's that then eh? c'mon spill


----------



## penfold

garysumpter said:


> I dont rate any Kent Reptile Shops, I prefer to go to over to Coldblooded at Essex.
> 
> I happen to know that there will be a big reptile shop opening in the near future but I will be a loyal CB'er.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Gary


none of us rate you either gary but never mind we can all live together:bash:


----------



## penfold

bubbawillums said:


> I got a baby yemen there on friday and he has not eaten since i got him, he had 1 cricket yesterday and a mealworm but he is acting very strange and sleeping during the day and very dull colored..


if you got your yemen of us you aint rang yet we cant help you unless you get in touch


----------



## penfold

*shop*

love you really gary x


----------



## forwantof

Big_sven76 said:


> Ok they could have done more in that case. Did you pay a deposit on the beardy? Did you deal with the same person the whole time? I think the problem is lack of comunication there. The owner is ok but one of the other members of staff totaly gets confused half the time. When I go to reptile shops I try and have a key person who I talk to and deal with I find this helps.
> I totaly understand where you are comming from though. If you spend that amount of money they should have sorted you out better. If they sold it they could have easely got you another one in my mind.
> I also understand that a bad experiance puts you right off but I believe in giving people another chance but treading carefully.


I didnt just pay a deposit like they asked - I offered and did pay the full amount on the spot!

I dealt with the owner (I guess he is!) but then he had to go away on 'buisness' but I was there when he told the other guy NOT to sell my beardie and to move him to another tank. So when I rang they lied as when I went in to pick my beardie up the owner went and searched all the tanks for it...the guy who sold it ran out the shop as I walked in.

I was upset that they had sold my beardie - would they sell a boarding animal? But what upset me most was that the owner basically said it wasnt his fault full stop. He shouldn't have staff that cant follow basic orders like 'dont sell this beardie with the 'sold' tag on'.

He said to get one from the wholesalers for the next day I would have to pay full price (and I wouldnt get to chose out of a few beardies) or I could wait 8 weeks for one he bred...no thanks, I was standing there with lots of fresh salad and excited at getting the beardie I had paid for and waited for for a long time after setting up the viv! Tbh he put me off buying from there just with his attitude.

Wow - story over...:lol2:

Other people may have a great experience there...but I didnt!


----------



## BELIAL

penfold said:


> none of us rate you either gary but never mind we can all live together:bash:


:lol2::lol2: play nice terry! hahaha


----------



## penfold

BELIAL said:


> :lol2::lol2: play nice terry! hahaha


i am i love listening to gary moan about EVERYTHING:lol2:


----------



## garysumpter

Nah i'm just a realist, if I dont like something, I say so, that way you can get on, better to be brutally honest than shmooze them into liking you.


----------



## bubbawillums

bubbawillums said:


> I got a baby yemen there on friday and he has not eaten since i got him, he had 1 cricket yesterday and a mealworm but he is acting very strange and sleeping during the day and very dull colored..


 
Pleased to say that my little yemen is doin much better now thanks to the sound advice and help i got from the guys at vanishing world. 
It turns out that i had an old UV lamp that had worn out and it needed replacing & a larger basking lamp as the little man was not getting the light & heat he needed. Excellent advice and they have now put my mind at ease!!
Its great fun watching him hunt for crickets!


----------



## Maddiebabe

There is a reptile shop in Union Street in Maidstone but DO NOT GO THERE. We bought a Chameleon from there which is meant to last 5 years but he told us to keep it in wrong conditions and it only lasted for 1/2 year. We went to Steve in Petaholics and he helped us put the tank correct and he started to get better but unfortunatley it was too late and he died. We are looking to buy a Crested Gecko and are buying it from Petaholics because we trust him.


----------



## garysumpter

'We are looking to buy a Crested Gecko and are buying it from Petaholics because we trust him.'

I would suggest that you search the forums and visit some other shops.

There are some shops that have a reputation and that you dont visit.....

:whistling2:


----------



## zebredy

I live in Essex not far from Dartford Tunnel.

The first reptile shop I ever went to, and was told about (before I found 2 others near by) was Cold Blooded.

Although they know what they are talking about and have a wide selection of reptiles, food (live or otherwise) I found there prices a little OTT and one thing they told me was wrong..

They had two vivs, the first they said would last me 6months then would need replacing, the second was bigger and they told me it wouldn't need replacing for maybe 2 years.

I did tell them how big the Terrapin I was given (that was rescued from a tank of dead fish) was, luckily I didn't buy the tank there.

The tank I have is bigger then both the tanks Cold Blooded showed me (which I got from a local aquatic shop) and still people who are Terrapin breeders or just keep them etc, are saying the tank I have is gona need replacing in less then 2 years more like 3-6months.

I suppose it might have helped if they had actually seen the little fella for themselves.

I don't like saying bad things about peoples businesses, but if they are doing wrong and doing something that others need to know about then I will speak my mind on the subject (especially if it were to have something to do with the bad treatment of a reptile) but I will never force my opinions on others (maybe my fiancé from time to time :whistling2 you need to visit this shop for yourselves, because for all I know a shop in Nottingham, Kent or Berkshire could be selling stuff for even more then CB's is…


----------



## Owzy46

hi guys, noticed some comments about the staff at canterbury exoctics, dont be to harsh they are on a busy street and get a lot of kids/chavs etc going in wasting time and having no intention of buying anything just pissing of the animals. they are actually very helpful got a cb royal from there and it has been perfect not one problem at all. I have also noticed they're stock has changed drasticly which makes me think Chris has only been the owner for less than a year but im not sure. They sell a lot of snakes now and have some really cool dwa classed. They are happy to give you as much help as you need over the phone aswell and would recomend to anyone.


----------



## Frogdude

Yeah, i agree that cold blooded is dirty and over-priced. If you can get there, vanishing world in Herne is pretty good. 
I tend to get most of mine online though - dartfrog.com is great if you like that sort of thing.
There's also a pet shop in Swanley with reps in the basement. Not big, but immaculately kept. And Crystal Palace has an excellent shop whose name escapes me


----------



## zethre

*Concrete Jungle*

We mainly go to Concrete Jungle in Ramsgate and have found them really helpful and friendly. They spent ages trying to get hold of a colour morph pair of beardies for us, and when they couldn't get any, one of the owners sold us his own pre-breeding pair (blood red male and red female about 9 months old) for only £160 the pair, as he felt bad that he couldn't get what we wanted after several weeks. We thought that was above and beyond the call of duty! 

Their reptiles are always clean and look comfortable, and although they don't have as much actual stock as Cold Blooded, they do have a wide range of different species, including several that I haven't seen anywhere else, and their prices are very reasonable. They seem to have a good knowledge about of all the reptiles in their shop

We have visited most of the retile shops in Kent by now, and have found them to be one of the best - tho Living Reef in Dartford is good too, helpful staff (tho busy) and clean, comfortable looking animals ( I won't say happy as its hard to say whether a snake looks happy, but they all look ok)


----------



## Richyroo

I know that the original posts and subject were posted in '07 but would like to give steve at PETAHOLICS a massive praising, as i have been going to him since jan'08 and have found him more than helpful and so funny.
First of all when i first went there and showed interest in getting a pair of bd's he was so helpful and informative compared to where else i had been i instantly put my cash on the side and bought there and then. I have since been there everyweek since and would like to say i see steve as a friend rather than the shop owner. He is very funny and yes he does lectures at the local college and private partys.
With steve from my experiance if your genuienly interested with something he can help you with then you wont have a problem, if your going to use his shop as a zoo then dont expect him to offer you a cuppa!!

All in all I LOVE STEVE AND ALL HIS STAFF AND PRODUCTS :flrt:


----------



## herper147

try jays pets ashford, vanishing world aquatics, lost world reptiles and canterbury exotics


----------



## ladyofdragons

*Opinions are like azzholes, everyone has one!*

Look people I know everyone has differing opinions, here's mine

There are only 2 reptile shops I will buy from,
First (and always that way is) Petaholics I have never gotten bad advice or a sick 
animal from there. Steve the owner isnt the people pleasing kind. He will tell you his opinion whether you like it or not. Isnt that the way it should be? I dont know about most of you guys but id rather be told straight to the point than leaving "wondering"

Second is Vanishing World. I have bought plenty of things from there as well, and apart from a young employee selling me a male guinea pig and swearing it was female ive had no problems there either.Terry is always helpful and a good laugh, he too will tell you how it is to the point.

Im not gonna go off and slander other rep shops ive been too, and trust me ive been to them all, but what i will say is I'd trust the two above mentioned before anywhere else.

Feel free complain about me behind my back.... doesnt bother me.
Oh and yes I did used to work for petaholics... but i dont anymore and my opinion still hasnt changed 

Yours ever so truely,
Kat:devil:

oh and btw... the employee's richyroo is talkin' about..... well i used to be one of em'


----------



## otb2

I have to say Concrete Jungle lack some organisation sometimes!!
I find it hard to believe Pete (the owner) or markus (when he worked there) probed a snake wrong. Possibly you spoke to another person? 
That beardie thing sounds like miscommunication. You must have caught them on an off day with the rudeness!!

Concrete Jungle are moving soon so it should kinda be like a fresh start. 
Ive generally found their advice good. 
I have to say i think vanishing world have improved alot recently. Good job!!

I found cold blooded good but not worth as much hype as they have.


----------



## blood and guts

Kat i do wonder if you where the lady who told me the big iggy needed nothing in its viv as it was up high and thats a boa consrictor it wont get any bigger then that (if was a 4' female of unknown local so may well have hit 8+)...


----------



## ladyofdragons

*Uh not me*

Sorry but im not the lady you spoke to  
I own boas so I know how big they get, as a matter of fact there is a 10 ft female boa at the shop now, and Ive owned Iguanas in the past I know good and well how big they get and what they need in the viv. Sorry ya got the wrog person. If ya ever met me there wouldnt be a "wonder" in your statement im a kinda stand out gal.


----------



## Dextersdad

Lost World in Teynham for Cleanliness, helpfulness of staff and variery of creatures.

Even though I've moved away I travel back there (almost 100 miles) now and then to stock up and have a chat.

:2thumb:

They've been open just over a year now and in my opinion shat all over the competition.


----------



## tracey

Im moving from sussex to kent next month so went on a reptile shop hunt yesterday as us herpers do.
I went to vanishing world wuth my grand kids and thought the shop was nice.
It was a little cluttered and a tad untidy but the animals were all in a1 condition and the prices were on a whole pretty good.
The VIV room/warehouse was great and i thing i'll have to spend lots of pennies in there when i move.
I spoke to a couple of staff there and they seem very nice and friendly not sure if i caught them at a bad time though as they did seem flustered a bit.


----------



## CreepyCrumpet

BitesNStrikes in Welling is an excellent shop with really friendly and helpful staff:2thumb:


----------



## Richyroo

ladyofdragons said:


> Sorry but im not the lady you spoke to
> I own boas so I know how big they get, as a matter of fact there is a 10 ft female boa at the shop now, and Ive owned Iguanas in the past I know good and well how big they get and what they need in the viv. Sorry ya got the wrog person. If ya ever met me there wouldnt be a "wonder" in your statement im a kinda stand out gal.


HEHEHE...............

:welcome: KAT TO THIS BEAUTIFUL DEMOCRATIC FORUM!!! :lol2:

Think everyone who has ever been to petaholics will remember you!! And if they're not sure they HAVENT met you!!!!
Hope your good and cheers for the support!!! :lol2:


----------



## blood and guts

ladyofdragons said:


> Sorry but im not the lady you spoke to
> I own boas so I know how big they get, as a matter of fact there is a 10 ft female boa at the shop now, and Ive owned Iguanas in the past I know good and well how big they get and what they need in the viv. Sorry ya got the wrog person. If ya ever met me there wouldnt be a "wonder" in your statement im a kinda stand out gal.


Well i notice you mention nothing about the poor set up the iggy was in at the shop, it was in a small viv for its size up high with NO decor at all. I counted many issues in there, torts with no room to turn, old rotten food, dry water bowls, poor or no heating, and i could go on. Its a shame many of the older keepers dont post any more, maybe thats where the Very small number of supporters are now posting?

And as for the i havent met you because i used the word wonder, this is a forum and as such i have no clue what you look like so i still wonder if it was you.


----------



## kodisbabe

Theres a newish shop in chatham/gillingham, next to the wyevale garden centre


----------



## ladyofdragons

The shop hasnt had an iggy in AGES, especially not a big one in a small viv thats just crap and you know it. Maybe THAT is why I didnt reply.
There has never been a case of rotten veg in any cage since i started going to that shop 5 years ago as a customer. Also the bit about the tortoises...water bowls no or poor heating. CRAP! CRAP! CRAP! You being so stuck on running down the shop leads me to believe you have a vested interest in some other reptile shop in the area. My comment from before stands clear.... GROW UP AND LET PEOPLE GO TO THE REP SHOPS IN THE AREA AND DECIDE FOR THEMSELVES.
If you had such a problem why didnt you go to the staff or owner and say anything?
Why has the shop been RSPCA inspected and no problems ever found?
And I guess more importantly, if all of that stuff was seen by you why didnt YOU ring the RSPCA and have the shop checked out? Must not have been that concerned huh?
AND finally... if you met me at the shop for one you would know the name KAT not hard to remember that one in a pet shop and two if ya met me you wouldnt forget me... Im the ONLY woman that has worked there on the till for a year the other women that work there if asked about the animals would have sent you to me because that is THEIR job to do. You obviously have a personal problem with the shops owner, holding a grudge is childish, remember that.


----------



## Richyroo

kodisbabe said:


> Theres a newish shop in chatham/gillingham, next to the wyevale garden centre


The one next wyevale garden centre is ark reptiles i think?
Ive been there today so should remember :blush: Got to say food wise there really good as they get two deliveries a week and they are the only place i know off round this area that stock microcrickets!! :2thumb:


----------



## sean k

*ark reptile centre*

i went to the ark reptile centre thing a week or so ago and i thought it was really good., a good place to get reptile food is the swallow aquatics in gravesend, they get 2 del a week and stock all types of food.


----------



## BuzzzKilllington

sean k said:


> i went to the ark reptile centre thing a week or so ago and i thought it was really good., a good place to get reptile food is the swallow aquatics in gravesend, they get 2 del a week and stock all types of food.


I was a bit disappointed with Swallow Aquatic's frozen rodent selection, "big or small?" was all that I was offered. Still, place otherwise looked reasonably good and was probably the best place for fish I've ever seen.


----------



## snailkeeper

*hi,*

can i ask ! swallow at pepperhill roundabout? thanks.


----------



## fatcat

ladyofdragons said:


> My comment from before stands clear.... GROW UP AND LET PEOPLE GO TO THE REP SHOPS IN THE AREA AND DECIDE FOR THEMSELVES.


yeah i went and made my mind up myself. NEVER ever go to this shop it is a disgrace. Shocking husbandry


----------



## ladyofdragons

Great ya made your own mind up thats all anyone can ask for. Im sure your business wont be missed.


----------



## fatcat

ladyofdragons said:


> Great ya made your own mind up thats all anyone can ask for. Im sure your business wont be missed.


i dont know what your problem is. The way the reptiles are kept at petaholics is awful. I think that if you do actually believe that the animals in that shop are being looked after correctly you obviously know the square root of F all about keeping animals : victory:


----------



## Dave-Flames

ladyofdragons said:


> Great ya made your own mind up thats all anyone can ask for. Im sure your business wont be missed.


 
with that kind of attitude nobody will bother to set foot in and find out for themselves.


----------



## blood and guts

Dave-Flames said:


> with that kind of attitude nobody will bother to set foot in and find out for themselves.


Sadly its the same attitude you get in there and yes ive been back and was as distcusted as i was on other visits. Makes billiricy look good and thats saying a awful lot.....


----------



## Dave-Flames

blood and guts said:


> Sadly its the same attitude you get in there and yes ive been back and was as distcusted as i was on other visits. Makes billiricy look good and thats saying a awful lot.....


 
wow that is really saying something!


----------



## ladyofdragons

Ok people here's a question for you. IF the shop is that bad why has the RSPCA and the local council NOT ONCE seen or found a problem there? I understand everyone has differing opinions, but im sorry when a reputable reptile vet actually SENDS people to see Mr Still at petaholics for advice on reptile keeping he has to be doing something right. And lastly, he has been in business for over 20 years, so that in itself says something.


----------



## madshawty

kodisbabe said:


> Theres a newish shop in chatham/gillingham, next to the wyevale garden centre


Went there yesterday and was probably one of the best ive been to so far, not that i have been to many but still! They have got some gorgeous beardie babies in there!!


----------



## blood and guts

ladyofdragons said:


> Ok people here's a question for you. IF the shop is that bad why has the RSPCA and the local council NOT ONCE seen or found a problem there? I understand everyone has differing opinions, but im sorry when a reputable reptile vet actually SENDS people to see Mr Still at petaholics for advice on reptile keeping he has to be doing something right. And lastly, he has been in business for over 20 years, so that in itself says something.


The rspca do very little with shops, hell there not that great themselves are they (if you dont agree on that you really do know nothing) and eho normaly know little about reptiles as well.

As for the vet, name them either by pm or on here as i would very much like to look into there background/reputation and if they are that good great as i will need a new vet when i move that side of the thames.

And your last point, the worst shops i know are all long term affairs witch is very sad when some truly great places have come and gone. The amound of time says nothing about how good they are but more about a lack of options, many newbies and the skill/knoledge of those buying from them.

As i said i went in there again since earlyer posts on this thread, i found the people in there very very rude and the set ups of very poor standard. I will say no further on this issue for the time being, im due in that area again in six weeks and will decide on any further info at that time.


----------



## Dave-Flames

Reptile Vet, Animal Vet, Veterinary services in Maidstone, Kent

Thats the only vet you should use. He was the vet at the show yesterday.


----------



## blood and guts

Dave-Flames said:


> Reptile Vet, Animal Vet, Veterinary services in Maidstone, Kent
> 
> Thats the only vet you should use. He was the vet at the show yesterday.


Thanks dave:2thumb:


----------



## ladyofdragons

and that is the vet that sends people to petaholics  thanks for posting it for me guys


----------



## JessicaR

I have to say that Petaholics is not a very good pet shop at all. Not only is the condition of the animals completely diabolical, but the owners attitude is more of one looking to make the most profit from the animals, not someone who particularly cares for the wellbeing and welfare of the animals. 

I am a local and every time I have been in there it is dirty. The poor parrot at the front of the shop that has been in the same cage with no enrichment since I can remember going into that shop years ago is still sitting there, just existing. The cages that are filled to the brim with rats, hamsters and mice are disgusting. Although they are clean, the volume of animals crammed into those small cages is ridiculous. And the fact that the RSPCA haven't commented on this just shows how much they want to dea with problems like this. I remember one occasion when they had kittens in the back room where they keep the bulk items. I saw about 5 kittens in a small crate, when the staff member walked out of the room, the light was turned off. Keeping the kittens in a dark room and in a small confined space, superb examples of caring for the animals!

I have to say as well, the condition of the large pythons upstairs is terrible. The fact that they are crammed into that small place is ridiculous.I have been to a 'private party' when he was at the local primary school for the summer fete. The 'party' consisted of him bringing out animals and allowing the children to handle them, as much as they wanted. So you can now throw animal welfare out of the window as these so called 'education parties' are nothing more than exploitation of the animals. I took my child away when I realised that there were bearded dragons, chameleons and snakes being kept on the floor in bags where children were walking around! And the 60 year old tortoise he was so proud of was sitting in a storage bin in it's own excrement and urine. 

The attitude of the owner and care staff is also terrible. The way you are spoken to is as if you are not good enough to be in there, patronising and downright rude especially from the owner. The way he 'advised' me was that I should be buying everything from his shop, a good example is how he lectured me on how I should keep a rat in a large cage he had for sale, how ironic when the cage was larger than the one he puts 15 rats in when he breeds them! I am sure rats and mice enduring laboratory research live in better conditions than those in his shop!

The also remember than iguana, and don't think I ever saw it able to move around in the cage he was confined in. I have also seen the repatiles with ailments that shouldn't be there if they were kept in suitable conditions.


----------



## chelleo1

Hi all, i just found this thread and wanted to respond to lots of things.

I used to work in Petaholics, the shop is a total disgrace, the animals are kept in revolting conditions, cramped, unhygienic, poor conditions etc etc, i used to be told to sell as much as i could when selling any animal, he did keep kittens in the dark out the back, he has kids on a weekend to clean out the reptiles, Steve himself does know a lot about reptiles and birds, pity he doesn't pit it into practice, 

Floor 3 was mentioned, yes there is another floor he uses to store his not for public eyes, which the public are not meant to see or go up, thats his private area. He kept monkeys up there when i worked there, 1 i brought off him, a brown capped cappachin monkey, for which i had to get a license for, 

I left there and he was reported several times by various customers but he always managed to have things sorted (stories i won't post on here ) 

Steve doesn't care about the animals at all they are just a £ sign to him, he kept Buster the blue and gold Macaw in a tiny cage, 

The stairs are roped off to stop the kids running up there, 

I wouldn't recommend Petaholics if you paid me......... bout time he was shut down,


----------



## bobberbiker

i was in petaholics a few days ago, i thought it seemed a decent place.
the owner knew his stuff and wasnt willing to sell to big lizards to anyone without proper knowledge or big viv's etc. the place looked clean and tidy.
cant see why so many people on here complain.... maybe you went there along time ago? i dont take anyones word and dont beleive half the people on here as 60% seem to say you have worked there :bash: think thats pretty unlikely myself... anyway just head down and see for yourself. il be buying my reptile there when my viv is ready and cant see why anyone else wouldnt.
i really didnt see the things everyone seemed to so its best to check it out for yourself rather than listen to hear say


----------



## Charlotte__

don't know if its been mentioned but i got to Lost world reptiles in teynham, staff are helpful in there, all animals look healthy and well cared for, very reasonable prices, when i went the staff where handling the reptiles! The only bad thing i found was the leopard geckos kept in tubs in a rack weren't overly clean, he opened one box to show me one of the leos and loads of flies came out! Also Ark pets & aquatics (i think that's the name but they dont have any aquatic items there that's in the garden centre, they have reptiles and rodents) in elm court near the garden centre. The animals are over priced but i get food from there as its better quality.


----------



## blood and guts

bobberbiker said:


> i was in petaholics a few days ago, i thought it seemed a decent place.
> the owner knew his stuff and wasnt willing to sell to big lizards to anyone without proper knowledge or big viv's etc. the place looked clean and tidy.
> cant see why so many people on here complain.... maybe you went there along time ago? i dont take anyones word and dont beleive half the people on here as 60% seem to say you have worked there :bash: think thats pretty unlikely myself... anyway just head down and see for yourself. il be buying my reptile there when my viv is ready and cant see why anyone else wouldnt.
> i really didnt see the things everyone seemed to so its best to check it out for yourself rather than listen to hear say


Well this thread is pretty old but the experiences spoke about cover a long period of time.. Ive never been in there and felt it was on the up once, i know locals who still say bad things. Im back in the area again next week so will try and have another nose..


----------



## MustLoveSnails

Petaholics,
1) I knew a girl same age as me who worked there when I was last year of school, she knew basically nothing about most of the animals but was meant to be feeding a lot of spiders etc
2) I bought a hamster from there with parasites, missing ear, huge lump and that I was told was 14 weeks and the vet said was actually well over that, as well as having other problems. The vet also made it clear that place is dreadful
3) Tortoise from there older than repeatedly stated, soft plastron and had been fed cabbage, carrot and other rubbish dietry offerings. Alongside other things wrong.
4) When I went in there I actually got a polite reception which was surprising, so I can't comment on that
5) Snails kept in a way I really don't like, but TBH a lot of petshops your lucky if they get more than a tiny glass box and some lettuce
6) The parrot, tiny cage, ugh


----------



## webbly

lost world reptiles, in tenham, good knowledge, very helpful, animals in great condition, used a few times, nice shop, worth a look


----------



## RADIOGAGAGA

Have to agree on the one in Teynham. I got my first Leo from there, nice staff, clean and tidy. 

There is a shop on Faversham high street that sells reps...not a nice place, and neither is the one on Sittingbourne High Street or the one in Rainham Precinct


----------



## Berber King

Penfolds is the only shop you need in kent!

(Even though hes a gimp)


----------



## vgorst

Don't know if it's been mentioned but there's Pelagic Aquatics near Matfield. It's mostly fish (hence the name  ) but they've got an up and coming reptile section. Usually there's something a little different in there too which is nice


----------



## herper147

Best shops i've found 

Lost World reptiles
Vanishing World
Penfolds

Canterbury Exotics is also good but havent been there in a few years so not sure whats its like now.


----------



## kingkelly

Vanishing World? Really? I thought it was a bit of a hole!


----------



## penfold

herper147 said:


> Best shops i've found
> 
> Lost World reptiles
> Vanishing World
> Penfolds
> 
> Canterbury Exotics is also good but havent been there in a few years so not sure whats its like now.


Hope that's not in order think I'd shut my doors if I was worst than v world lol


----------



## RADIOGAGAGA

Think I need to take a trip to Penfolds

;-)


----------



## SamWest

tom1400 said:


> I've found 2 shops in kent so far, petaholics in snodland and living reef aquatics in dartford. I was woundering if there were anymore in this sort of area. Not to much further away than these?


Petaholics is the worst shop I have had the misfortune of visiting


----------



## SamWest

Oh, my.. Necro of the century ? This thread is what ? 6 years old and I just bumped it?
Sorry guys... I was actually looking for posts about Boa constrictors and this post was on the list.


----------

